# Właściwości podmiotu w języku polskim



## Brighid

Dzień dobry! 

Znalazłam w książce Understanding Syntax (Maggie Tallerman) zbiór występujących międzyjęzykowo właściwości typowych dla podmiotu (acz żadna własność nie jest uniwersalna), jednak część z nich ma się nijak do podmiotu w języku polskim.

I. Subjects are normally used to express the agent of the action, if there is an agent 
II. Subjects tend to appear first in the clause in unmarked (basic) constituent order
III. Subjects are understood as the missing argument in imperative constructions
IV. Subjects control reflexive NPs, and also reciprocal NPs 
V. Subjects often control the referential properties of an NP in another clause
VI. Subjects are the most usual target for promotion from other positions

Ad. I - Wystarczy zdanie w stronie biernej, żeby podważyć ten punkt.
Ad II - Język polski nie ma sztywnego szyku zdania więc podmiot nie zawsze występuje jako pierwszy w wypowiedzeniu

Czy ktoś zna może własności polskiego podmiotu? 

Na pewno przypadek pomaga rozpoznać podmiot w zdaniu (mianownik), zastanawiają mnie jednak wyrażenia, w których podmiot jest w dopełniaczu, celowniku i narzędniu. Jak dowieść, że dana fraza nominalna (NP) jest podmiotem? 

Np. 
Po co tobie leźć do Soplicowa! (podmiot - tobie)
Z Pawłem coraz gorzej. (podmiot - z pawłem)
Braknie czasu. (podmiot - czasu)

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc!


----------



## LilianaB

Why do you think these features do not apply to the subject in Polish sentences? Which one will not apply in your opinion? If you would like to discuss it with me, you would have to write in English, though, because I cannot talk about very advanced linguistic problems in Polish. Othewise maybe someone else can help you.

In my opinion, most of the features apply to the subject in Polish constructions. _Po co Tobie lezc do Soplicowa_ is not contemporary Polish. Mickiewicz often used Russified constructions and older Polish constructions. This is definitely a Russified constraction.

_Z Pawlem coraz gorzej _- it is an impersonal construction, where Pawel is the patient -- in theta role theory. _It is getting worse with Pawel_. In an active construction - _Pawel is getting worse_. _It_ is the subject in the first sentence. I think it applies to the Polish sentence as well.

_Braknie czasu _is an impersonal construction as well. You could read about impersonal constructions in Polish. I know more about impersonal constructions in Baltic langauges. You will see exactly how they treat the subject in such constructions.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Null-subject_language


----------



## Brighid

Thank your for your interest in the topic!

I'm not very advanced in linguistics so I can be wrong, but those properties do not explain why dative NP as in (Po co tobie leźć do Soplicowa) is considered to be the subject, nor do they help with instrumental NP (Z Pawłem coraz gorzej). Why such constructions cannot be perceived as impersonal (Just like "Jest mi zimno", where 'mi' is not considered to be the subject, according to textbooks)? I cannot think of any test for 'subjecthood' helpful with such quirky dative, genitive or instrumental subjects.


----------



## LilianaB

In my opinion, _po co Tobie isc do Soplicowa _is not contemporary Polish and should not be analyzed if the research is about contemporary Polish. Could you think about a similar construction in contemporary Polish? We cannot mix syntactic functions with semanitic: agents, patients, instruments are semantic function. Subjects, objects, predicates are parts of the syntactic structure. I think the examples you mentioned in your previous post are semi-impersonal constructions. They definitely belong to the group of impersonal constructions. Have you found any information to the contrary?


----------



## kknd

witaj na forum, brighid!


Brighid said:


> Ad. I - Wystarczy zdanie w stronie biernej, żeby podważyć ten punkt.


oczywiście; dlatego dodano słówko _normally_.


Brighid said:


> Ad II - Język polski nie ma sztywnego szyku zdania więc podmiot nie zawsze występuje jako pierwszy w wypowiedzeniu.


raz jeszcze sytuacja jest uratowana za pomocą wyrażenia _tend to_.

wydaje mi się, że pozostałe cechy są również podobne – sens, użycie i w ogóle is tnienie podmiotu wynika raczej ze wspólnego indoeuropejskiego (a może nawet szerszego) tła tego pojęcia… co do rozpoznawania podmiotu, to uważam, że to dość ciekawe zagadnienie. pierwszym typem mogą być przeczenia z „nie”, które zamieniają podmiot w mianowniku (gramatyczny) na podmiot w dopełniaczu (logiczny). sądzę, że odpowiedź można znaleźć na stronie grzegorza jagodzińskiego…

nie był bym taki pewien, czy konstrukcja „na co tobie leźć do soplicowa!” jest aż tak niedzisiejsza, jak to sugeruje liliana… przykładem może być chyba nieco bardziej współczesne „po/na co ci to [było]?” albo „czego ci potrzeba?” (choć przyznam, że do głowy przychodzą mi same zdania pytające).


----------



## LilianaB

_Po co ci to było_, I agree could be heard probably in informal contemporary Polish. I have some hesitation about _Po co Tobie_, and not _Ci_. This really sounds like a Russian influence, and I think it is, and most likely it is not accepted as correct in modern Polish grammar.


----------



## Ben Jamin

LilianaB said:


> _Po co ci to było_, I agree could be heard probably in informal contemporary Polish. I have some hesitation about _Po co Tobie_, and not _Ci_. This really sounds like a Russian influence, and I think it is, and most likely it is not accepted as correct in modern Polish grammar.



"Tobie" is not Russian, it is normal contemporary Polish pronoun in accented position.


----------



## LilianaB

_Po co Tobie to robic _is correct contemporary Polish in your opinion? (sorry the diacritics don't work at this moment)


----------



## Ben Jamin

LilianaB said:


> _Po co Tobie to robic _is correct contemporary Polish in your opinion? (sorry the diacritics don't work at this moment)



That's not what I wrote. My comment was to your "I have some hesitation about *Po co Tobie, and not Ci.* This really sounds like a Russian influence..."


----------

